# Chattering from clutch?



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been noticing sometimes when I am backing up and just about ready to put it in first gear and I stop with the clutch in I get this chattering noise. Now if I put it in neutral and let out on the clutch it is fine for the rest of the time. Any ideas of what is going on here?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

bump bump bump


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well in your instance its just the clutch trying to grab the clutch... I get it too when I'm like going 30 and I shift to 5th and floor it... it tries hard to grab and chatters but then starts moving...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I've been noticing sometimes when I am backing up and just about ready to put it in first gear and I stop with the clutch in I get this chattering noise. Now if I put it in neutral and let out on the clutch it is fine for the rest of the time. Any ideas of what is going on here?


Sounds like something inside the tranny. I had that in an older car I had , 82 Mazda GLC. I beleive it's just a sign of the trannys age , the syncros may be jumping a bit when you go to change a directional gear like that.


----------

